

JavaScript is weird! - BrunoJo

JavaScript Console:<p><pre><code>  &gt; {}+[]

  0

  &gt; []+{}

  [object Object]

  &gt; {}+{}

  NaN

  &gt; []+[]

  &quot;&quot;

  &gt; []*[]

  0

  &gt; [] + 5

  &quot;5&quot;</code></pre>
======
ColinWright
Clearly you need to see this:
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat)

Submitted and discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3515845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3515845)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6307393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6307393)

